# CPU-Z AMD 1090T error?



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

Ok so when i open CPU-Z it show's the clock as this







Then.





and keep's switching back and forth every 5/10 secs


----------



## jellyrole (May 2, 2010)

Power saving option in the BIOS?

Why is it shown as a 1095T?


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> Ok so when i open CPU-Z it show's the clock as this
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/wtfwtf.png
> 
> ...



Someone else was experiencing this problem. I think it was posted in the PII overclocking thread.


----------



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> Power saving option in the BIOS?
> 
> Why is it shown as a 1095T?



no clue. 

all power saving features disabled and ROG reports no problems.


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> no clue.
> 
> all power saving features disabled and ROG reports no problems.



Maybe cpu-z needs an update?


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2010)

800Mhz = cool and quiet.

however, the voltage hasnt dropped.


my bet is either somethings not reading right, OR, your BIOS hasnt been updated to full disable cool n quiet.


----------



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

possibly that's why i posted in software. will post in the PII overclocker's room as well.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

turn c1e to disabled, micro code disabled (u dont need it on)... and manually  set the cpu core volts to 1.35 and set ht link to 2000mhz as well as nb link to 2000-2400mhz

been playing Dirt 2 for over an hour and ran flawless


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Someone else was experiencing this problem. I think it was posted in the PII overclocking thread.


yeah me lol


----------



## department76 (May 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 800Mhz = cool and quiet.
> 
> however, the voltage hasnt dropped.
> 
> ...



agreed.  sounds exactly like c'n'q is active.


----------



## computertechy (May 2, 2010)

yep cool & quiet is enabled(though disabled in bios) 

gonna see if i can fix this.


----------



## angelkiller (May 2, 2010)

This isn't CnQ.

This is AMD's Turbo Core. It's pretty similar to Intel's TurboBoost. On Thuban, idle cores drop down to 800mhz.


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> This isn't CnQ.
> 
> This is AMD's Turbo Core. It's pretty similar to Intel's TurboBoost. On Thuban, idle cores drop down to 800mhz.



Yep and "Turbo Core" is stuck on until the next bios revision.


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Yep and "Turbo Core" is stuck on until the next bios revision.



Has it been confirmed that the next Crosshair IV bios revision will give you the ability to turn off "Turbo Core"?


----------



## erocker (May 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Has it been confirmed that the next Crosshair IV bios revision will give you the ability to turn off "Turbo Core"?



Apparently that's what they are working on. Do I know for sure? No. It's something I read at XtremeSystems and I believe I read it in a review or two.


----------



## angelkiller (May 2, 2010)

Why would you want to turn it off? It downclocks idle cores so it can overclock the cores in use.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Apparently that's what they are working on. Do I know for sure? No. It's something I read at XtremeSystems and I believe I read it in a review or two.


The newest version of AMD Overdrive has the means of turning off turbo mode even with this immature bios.... I have the task bar on and been monitoring it running multiple programs as well as a single program... the freq stays at 3.2 and all 6 cores are working under my current bios settings


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> Why would you want to turn it off? It downclocks idle cores so it can overclock the cores in use.


just for testing I think he was going on about it mate..... it's like I7 turbo and there 2 pipe lines coming of a single core as threads.... same idea but different question 
DILYSI..... translates ( drive it like you stole it) lol got it?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 2, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> This isn't CnQ.
> 
> This is AMD's Turbo Core. It's pretty similar to Intel's TurboBoost. On Thuban, idle cores drop down to 800mhz.


Nice read,  thanks man


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2010)

i got a question for you 6 core guys, please looky here


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

computertechy said:


> Ok so when i open CPU-Z it show's the clock as this
> 
> http://i602.photobucket.com/albums/tt110/computertechy/wtfwtf.png
> 
> ...



Cool N Quiet Enabled


----------



## computertechy (May 4, 2010)

thanks angelkiller, after installing Overdrive & Turbo V, CPU-Z reports correct speed, haven't turned off turbo either. hmmmmmm


----------

